# Wish Us Luck!!!!



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm going to Fonda tomorrow for the 2-ring doe show. It was kinda a last minute decision so I'm probably going to stay up all night preparing. :dazed:

I'm bringing Appoline, Sissy, Calli & Ethel. 
(Yonderhill Appoline)
(Vincek Farm's Sisyphus)
(Yonderhill CaLiGo)
(God's Love Farm A Ethel)

The judges are Todd Biddle & Tricia Ricotta. Tricia gave Appoline her first leg last September as a 2 freshener so I'm hoping she remembers her!  Lol!
So I shaved Appoline's udder with a disposable razor, put lotion on it. She's looking good! I really really hope we get atleast one leg or even get her finished! I hope I'm not jinxing myself! 

Calli probably won't do too well since she is a raging monster who likes to jump around on her hind legs instead of walking.She also tried to continuously bite me while I shaved her face.  Maybe she'll get some good experience? Lol! 

Wish us luck, send prayers etc!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck!! Can't wait to hear how you do! 

Maybe Callie will surprise you and be good lol

ETA~ what type of lotion did you put on Her udder?? I'm still learning how to razor udders and make it look nice lol! I may do it for our show next weekend.. Still debating...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! I hope you do well.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you 

Haha... maybe when pigs fly.  I'll need to search for someone buff to show her for me. :ROFL:


First off, make sure you use a GOOD razor. I tried it on myself first to make sure it wouldn't cut her. I've never used shaving cream I just make sure I use a lot of water and trim it down as short as I can with regular clippers first. I just used plain smelling lotion. I let it sit on her udder for a few minutes to soak in. I did have to wipe quite a bit off with a rag though because it had this soapy look. Her udder felt lovely after though.  I was afraid about the lotion irritating her udder, but she seems fine. I don't think smelly lotion would make much of a difference if that's all you have though. I think the kind I used was hand lotion..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

and don't forget pics!!  and if Ashley is there with Birdy or Candy I will also need pics of them  LOL! Jk 


I'll come do it! LOL! I'm not very buff though :ROFL: 

Ok thanks  
The razors I use on the goats are disposable bic ones.. I have used them on me in the past fine 
I use my shave gel/cream on them too with lots of warm water. And I use my 30 blade first. I just don't halo the udder well at all lol! And I can't get the whole teat so they have like Pom Poms ROFL!!! 

Ok good to know  I have a udder lotion that I use for me lol! (I have wicked dry hands and it works really good! Lol!) and a goat milk lotion.. I'll Try both and see what one works better


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Knock em for a loop!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well... How'd it go?!?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope you did well!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

well...


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry, We have our County Fair this week so I've been there all day & every day. Anyways Fonda was good. Appoline got 2nd & 3rd in a large competitive class. ( I personally didn't agree with all the placings. Not just in my class...) 

I believe Rock Candy took Todd's ring. Woohoo!
Then my friend Julie took the other ring. I don't think Rock Candy even came in first in her age class under Tricia! Each judge is different I suppose. 

I had my 4-H show today. Things went extemely well! I'll make another topic for it!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! I know what you mean.. It drives me up a wall sometimes lol!

Yay Candy!!! Two more wins to go! 
They sure are! It's interesting to see what each judges 'style' is though.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol! I just need to be the judge of every show.  
You should of seen our 4-H judge today.. she was asking us questions about the scorecard and she didn't even know it herself. She said my friend got a question correct and then came back moments after to say that it was actually wrong. Also she told me I got a question about the scorecard correct, yet when I double checked it in a book after the show ring I had gotten it wrong.. haha.

Yup, My boy better pass on those udders!

I noticed that Tricia really looked at capacity alot while Todd really liked to see the udder texture..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol!!!

Wow, that's interesting lol! 
That's the part I stink at.. I know (well used to know) the scorecard.. As soon as I walked into the ring I lost it all!

Sure hope he dose! I may have to snatch a kid up lol! 

Interesting  
Any thoughts on Bob Bartholomew? he's one of the judges judging the show I'm going to Saturday..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------

